# Vans plugged in?



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

This is probably a real numpty question! I have noticed that motorhomes parked on drives or in gardens are more often than not plugged in to electric ..... why is that?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Keeps the batteries topped up and allows use of heaters in cold weather to keep everything aired.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some people like to keep things charged and heaters running. I never bother. I work on the principle that vans are on dealer forcourts for months in all weathers and they are not plugged in. Never seen any reason to personally and had no problems by not plugging in apart from one Christmas where some water got trapped in a pipe in the bathroom and we ended up on a CL in freezing conditions and it took three days to thaw out the frozen pipe.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Mine is plugged as it avoids a flat vehicle battery if it is not started for a few weeks. Well generally it does if I don't fiddle with the power unit and mess it up!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We leave ours hooked up. We're then sure the batteries are fully charged. I can switch the fridge and water heater on quickly and easily the night before a trip and if we want a quick day out I can use the elctric heater to warm it a few hours beforehand.
I also have a small electric dehumidifier that keeps any damp out as well.


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

Mines plugged in as the kids (5+6) and I occasionally sleep out on it. We watch a film then the three of us camp in the over cab whilst Mum has a great night in on her own.

Sad isn't it, camping on your own drive. Still at least it gets used!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Molev

Do you have a Motorhome?

It is a great way to spend your time!  
Alan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We didnt used to plug in when parked on the drive then one snowy icy day as we were ready to depart on a weekend away ...VOILA FLAT BATTERY !!!!Now we plug in. Then another point I found out when again parked on our drive ( which is on about on a 45 degree angle) and I thought I would have the fridge running the night before, if the van is not reasonably level the fridge will not operate !!!!

DJM


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We use the fridge and freezer in the MH all the time, more economical to use the electricity.

Solar to keep the batteries topped up.

Steve


----------



## Molev (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! 

We do have a motorhome but only since end of Jan so are really new to all this and are learning the ropes. Had a couple of nights away for the first time last week and loved it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Molev, hope you enjoy your motorhome. We pass a hooked up motorhome when we go to visit the grandchildren, in the 3+ years we have had our van that one doesn't seem to have been moved, perhaps they go away when we do lol

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I do hope you get as much fun out of your new MH as we have with ours.

I have fitted a "blue" socket at home specially for the MH.

Keeps the van warm in the winter.

Allows us the pre-cool the fridge in summer.

We use our MH all year round and it is prepped and ready to go at a moments notice.

Serendipity!

("Seren" is Welsh for a star, useless information!)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I do keep my hooked up to EHU now, but did not do in London.

One advantage is we have extra fridge/freezer in advance of being inundated with family for the (far too many Birthdays/Name days/Easters/Christmasses) here in Poland.

However I am a concerned about whether the battery(s) can hold charge - on hook-up it would not show. Perhaps one should take it off EHU for 24 hours to determine how it/they hold charge.

Geoff


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Finola said:


> Mines plugged in as the kids (5+6) and I occasionally sleep out on it. We watch a film then the three of us camp in the over cab whilst Mum has a great night in on her own.
> 
> Sad isn't it, camping on your own drive. Still at least it gets used!


No that isn't sad, that is being a good dad! It is what your children will remember for the rest of their lives. 
Regards
Sylke


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We didnt used to plug in when parked on the drive then one snowy icy day as we were ready to depart on a weekend away ...VOILA FLAT BATTERY !!!!Now we plug in. Then another point I found out when again parked on our drive ( which is on about on a 45 degree angle) and I thought I would have the fridge running the night before, if the van is not reasonably level the fridge will not operate !!!!
> 
> DJM


Did it go flat overnight or did you make the cardinal sin of not checking everything was working a day or so before leaving?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

It's also handy for electrocuting thieves.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Always plugged in keeps the batteries topped up and the frost protection on.

Graham


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Molev
well hopefully you know why now eh  

we usually leave a lead out and attached but not necessarily plugged in but we then plug in a week before we go away as on my van it charges both batteries so i know there will be no problems when i come to go.

Dont forget also you van is an ideal place to go if you have a power cut in your street. You can nip in there, watch telly brew up or even cook a meal in the warm and watch corrie whilst the rest of the street is worrying what to do. And then go to bed.

Phill


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I keep mine plugged in to the mains to ensure the intruder alarm does not flatten the battery. Fortunately the van is in my garage so I don't have to trail a cable down the drive.

Kenp


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Plugged in, batteries never go flat and I can escape for an hour or so and not be seen. Van has cover.
Fridge keeps extra wine cool. Do not use heater or dehumidifier.
Van is in "home" storage and not been out since October so is SORN and no MOT. Thats the first job in April.
Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree about keeping the batteries on charge via hook-up, or solar.

Allowing any lead acid battery to drop below 13.8V (dependent upon battery type) for any length of time will seriously reduce its life.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Keep ours plugged in for lots of reason. Tank heaters keep the grey, black and fresh water from freezing as does leaving the electric water heater on.

Fridge freezer means a place to keep goodies that teenagers cant get

Sky Plus is used to record series and films that we want to watch as we're more likely to have time to sit down and enjoy a good film when we're away than when we're at home

Heating on low keeps everything aired as we never empty the van as we use it all year round.

Eddie


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

Finola said:


> Mines plugged in as the kids (5+6) and I occasionally sleep out on it. We watch a film then the three of us camp in the over cab whilst Mum has a great night in on her own.
> 
> Sad isn't it, camping on your own drive. Still at least it gets used!


I hope not .... i have done this with 5yr old grandson and loved it.
Janice


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

When at home, plugged in, heater and fridge run occasionally - blinds drawn. 

It's my escape pod from the brain curdling things like Coronation Street, Emmerdale, Top Gear (the presenter, not the program contents), in fact many TV programs. 

I can always find something that "needs" doing out there. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

funny that Tony

So can Albert :lol: :lol: 

Although nothing really changes out there and being new not a lot needs doing

He's never as enthusiastic to get out there when we come back from a trip though :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra

ps we keep ours plugged in too


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

pippin said:


> I agree about keeping the batteries on charge via hook-up, or solar.
> 
> Allowing any lead acid battery to drop below 13.8V (dependent upon battery type) for any length of time will seriously reduce its life.


Not quite right, as 13.80V is the standard operating float voltage for most lead-acid batteries, if they weren't on charge at that rate, they would naturally drop back to 12.5 to 12.7 volts.

The danger point is where the terminal voltage gets to just over 2.00 volts per cell, say 12.30V - 12.40V for a 12V battery. Once you get into that range of voltages, you are in a semi-discharged situation, and that is not good.

Keep the battery topped up or leave on a float charge that the battery will accept for long periods.

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You are, course, quite correct Peter.

I was generalising.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> far too many Birthdays/Name days/Easters/Christmasses here in Poland.
> Geoff


Surely you still only get one Christmas and Easter each year even in Poland :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice new avatar Peter :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > far too many Birthdays/Name days/Easters/Christmasses here in Poland.
> ...


Kev

I am sure you understood that 'too many' referred to the collective total. :roll:

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No he didn't Geoff - Kev really is that thick! :bazooka:

Meant in jest not :cya:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> No he didn't Geoff - Kev really is that thick! :bazooka:
> 
> Meant in jest not :cya:


What does 'CYA' mean in Welsh?

Not many Welsh-English dictionaries in Poland 

Thinks? maybe there is a market opportunity :roll: :lol:

geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I rather think that "cya" is text speak for "see you".

In Morse Code we would send "SU" because it consists mainly of dots with only one dash.

_Not many Welsh-English dictionaries in Poland _

No, but there are a heck of a lot of Poles here in Wales who might find one useful!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


You are correct :wink: :wink:


----------

